# Family Day



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So we were told we had this new holiday off. Then two weeks ago the company issued a letter saying we would not get it. They claim we already meet the mandatory days off plus two additional days. So they will not honor it. Meh...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So we were told we had this new holiday off. Then two weeks ago the company issued a letter saying we would not get it. They claim we already meet the mandatory days off plus two additional days. So they will not honor it. Meh...


We get our first one on the 18th. It's a mandatory holiday, so that is cool.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I work for a non-profit transfer payment agency. So we get McGinty Day off.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here, we already meet and exceed the min requirements so no family day here....


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Even in Alberta we get it off, have for the 14 years I have lived here.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Is anyone actually seeing family for the given "holiday".

I have some coming from out of town... I dont know it this day was an excuse or not.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Here in Manitoba it isn't called Family Day, the new holiday is Louis Riel Day. This is our first one, we've never had a Feb. holiday before.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

evenon said:


> Even in Alberta we get it off, have for the 14 years I have lived here.


Yes--you should all move to Alberta.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So we were told we had this new holiday off. Then two weeks ago the company issued a letter saying we would not get it. They claim we already meet the mandatory days off plus two additional days. So they will not honor it. Meh...


My company did exactly the same.

McGinty should have been careful about the language he used when making such a promise. Only those who are working for companies who are just meeting the letter of the law will benefit from this new holiday. Anyone working for companies who already exceed the law will not.

No big deal. I get plenty of vacation days anyway.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

we don't get it either.....company says we already get too many.....we would have to give up one of our extra days around christmas.........wait, I feel an illness coming on.....may take a few days to develop symptoms...lol
cheers
RIFF


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm waiting to see if we get stockwell day off.

-dh


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

> ...i'm waiting to see if we get stockwell day off.





> Only after he changes his name to "Doris".


or *"Holly"*


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Well, I guess I'm looking at this from a different angle than many of you. I'm a small business owner, and it just kills me when the government magnanimously proclaims a new stat holiday, they take the bows and it doesn't cost them anything. They still get to collect the income tax on the wages that the employers have to pay their employees for not working that day. 

Employers are stuck with the entire cost of stat holidays, we have to pay not only the employees wages for the day, but also all of their perks, plus the employers portion of EI, CPP, etc. On top of this our overhead costs don't cease for that day, we still have to pay the rent, insurance, lights, phone, and so on. So in my small company, each stat costs me the wages for five people plus overhead costs and I'm not able to charge out one single hour.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all about fairness to the employees, I used to be one. We pay top wages to our guys, and we give them more than the required amount of paid stats. It just irks me when I hear complaints about employers who are less than enthusiastic about having another big non-recoverable cost imposed upon them by government. It would be nice if the gov't gave us employers a tax free day for a change, but I'm not holding my breath.

Sorry for the rant, but I thought some of you might be interested in how it looks from the other side of the fence. Okay, I feel better now, lol.

Cheers.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shad said:


> Well, I guess I'm looking at this from a different angle than many of you. I'm a small business owner, and it just kills me when the government magnanimously proclaims a new stat holiday, they take the bows and it doesn't cost them anything. They still get to collect the income tax on the wages that the employers have to pay their employees for not working that day.
> 
> Employers are stuck with the entire cost of stat holidays, we have to pay not only the employees wages for the day, but also all of their perks, plus the employers portion of EI, CPP, etc. On top of this our overhead costs don't cease for that day, we still have to pay the rent, insurance, lights, phone, and so on. So in my small company, each stat costs me the wages for five people plus overhead costs and I'm not able to charge out one single hour.
> 
> ...



If you are giving more than the required stats then you don't have to give this one, right?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Never heard about the familly day before! Sounds interessing, I hope it's on friday...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

shad said:


> Well, I guess I'm looking at this from a different angle than many of you. I'm a small business owner, and it just kills me when the government magnanimously proclaims a new stat holiday, they take the bows and it doesn't cost them anything. They still get to collect the income tax on the wages that the employers have to pay their employees for not working that day.
> 
> Employers are stuck with the entire cost of stat holidays, we have to pay not only the employees wages for the day, but also all of their perks, plus the employers portion of EI, CPP, etc. On top of this our overhead costs don't cease for that day, we still have to pay the rent, insurance, lights, phone, and so on. So in my small company, each stat costs me the wages for five people plus overhead costs and I'm not able to charge out one single hour.
> 
> ...


So the million dollar question here is. Are you giving them this new stat holiday off or not?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> _(This applies to Ontario only.)_
> 
> Yes, but the employees are required to agree _in writing_. The August Civic Holiday, (formerly Simcoe Day), long weekend is NOT a stat holiday, although most employers have given that one as a paid day for years. That day can be applied against the list of 9 stat days.
> 
> ...


I would gladly trade in my family day stat for a holiday in the summer. I can't even golf on family day.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Federal Public employees do not get the day off and the usual plodding slower than slow government was on top of this right away making sure vereyone knew it was not a holiday,


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eh, don't worry. They'll get this all straightened out by four or five years. Remember this is government - when does anything work the first time. I briefly saw John Tory saying this was a fiasco - what a loogen. Of course I am biased in this opinion - I wouldn't vote conservative if half of America's nukes were sitting under my ass.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

where i work if they give us the day off we have to work the next saturday this sucks, as far i care the gov can stay out of my life and it would run a lot smoother.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The great company I work for is giving us the day off - but is taking away Rememberance Day in lieu, saying that they already give more holidays than they have to. But because I have to support our North American operations, I don't get "Family Day" off, so I loose either way.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Paul said:


> _(This applies to Ontario only.)_
> 
> Yes, but the employees are required to agree _in writing_. The August Civic Holiday, (formerly Simcoe Day), long weekend is NOT a stat holiday, although most employers have given that one as a paid day for years. That day can be applied against the list of 9 stat days.
> 
> ...


Actually, Boxing Day is not a stat, and you forgot Remembrance day which is a stat. I do treat Boxing Day as a stat as do most companies, but I know of one or two that don't. You are right about it hitting all of us, what with public employees etc. but that also hits us employers too, thanks Paul now I really feel sorry for myself, lol.

Family Day doesn't exist here in B.C. at least not yet, but I'm sure it will one day and I will follow along with the rest and give them the day off even if I don't have to. A good working relationship with the employees is crucial in my business, so I do what I have to.

The purpose of my post wasn't to cry in my beer but to point out that while politicians may grant these stat holidays, it's the business owners that pay for them. In my business I am fortunate enough to make a net profit of approx 15%, so this means that giving one technician a paid stat of 8 hours at $32.00 = $256.00, means I now have to bill out $1706.67 to recoup this amount, times five employees, and I haven't included the perks and benefits which are also included. 

I'm not trying to make you feel sorry for me or other employers, but it seems to me that most employees don't realize the impact that something like this has on a small business. Big business too I guess, glad I don't have 500 employees, lol.

Okay, I'll shut up now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just got an email 10 minutes ago, they have changed their mind again and are going to give us the day off now. Very bizarre.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, for all those who got it, Happy McGinty Day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shad said:


> Well, I guess I'm looking at this from a different angle than many of you. I'm a small business owner, and it just kills me when the government magnanimously proclaims a new stat holiday, they take the bows and it doesn't cost them anything. They still get to collect the income tax on the wages that the employers have to pay their employees for not working that day.
> 
> Employers are stuck with the entire cost of stat holidays, we have to pay not only the employees wages for the day, but also all of their perks, plus the employers portion of EI, CPP, etc. On top of this our overhead costs don't cease for that day, we still have to pay the rent, insurance, lights, phone, and so on. So in my small company, each stat costs me the wages for five people plus overhead costs and I'm not able to charge out one single hour.
> 
> ...



An important and largely unknown perspective.

You're exactly right in my opinion.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I work in a public accounting firm - there's no such thing as a day off until the end of June :smile:

We will be getting an extra day off in July to make up for it though.

Just like Shad, my employer is ticked about the holiday. It cost McGuinty nothing to dole it out but costs the employer (us too if you figure that we still pay taxes but lose out in the public "services" that would normally be available that day.

BTW, Rememberance Day is not a "stat" in Ontario. It is a "civic holiday" - goverment, schools, etc, but I, like most in the private sector, get one minute off at my desk.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Federal Public employees do not get the day off and the usual plodding slower than slow government was on top of this right away making sure vereyone knew it was not a holiday,


BUT there is a "volunteer day" and a "floater" day. I don't mind comming to work because on this occasion I won't be stuck in traffic for once.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

where i work, we've been discussing this all week, boss said we are working, a couple guys suggested making it an optional day off without pay, they were refused and told nope we are working. today one guy brought in some factsheet he downloaded on the net from the ministry of labour, and after a 15 minute perusal, we were informed we have the day off, with pay. boss is kicking hisself now for not taking the initial day off without pay, but according to the ministry, we get time anna half if we work it. so he is cutting his losses lol. nice.:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I took Friday off--so it's a 4 day weekend. We're closed Monday--so no work and no OT for any who does work--because, as I said we're closed. I like and appreciate the days we get off.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*For Ontari-ari-ari-o*

Ho Ho Ho! Merry McGinty Day!!! Ho Ho Ho !


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

So the feds don't get it off, but businesses in Ontario province do (or risk fines). Kind of silly since many civil servants are forced to take the day off because their kids are at home.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> An important and largely unknown perspective.
> 
> You're exactly right in my opinion.


Hey Milkman, thanks for the positive comment. I was afraid that my little rant would elicit responses comparing me to Scrooge LOL.

Cheers,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shad said:


> Hey Milkman, thanks for the positive comment. I was afraid that my little rant would elicit responses comparing me to Scrooge LOL.
> 
> Cheers,


No problem.

This added holiday is similar to the government raising the minimum wage. It doesn't really impact many of us directly but it DOES impact small businesses. 

Strangely the streets were almost barren this morning, largely due to the schools being closed I suppose. I'm at work as usual however.

It seems convenient for folks to view employers as tight wads et cetera, but when you try to make a go of a business you develop a slightly different perspective.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ya Milkman,was a lovely drive into work (actually only about 15min) but because I'm rural and my driveway is a literal skating rink I at first assumed my roads must be closed somewhere due to poor driving conditions.......and thankfully my regular coffee show was open.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I took a 2 1/2 hour nap. Music on.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It sure was odd to drive around town on a Monday in the middle of February and see everything closed. As Milkman said, the streets were empty today. The holiday combined with the fact that it's a nasty day out I guess.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

It was about 8 degrees when I got in my car, rolled down the windows, and drove over to Guitarworks. Not much traffic on the road, the snow's almost gone, and I was the only one in the acoustic room..... just me and all those guitars LOL 

All in all, it was a good day.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They stayed open?

Pagans...:smile:

That's one thing I like to do when I have the day off work-hit the music stores--far fewer people than weekends and evenings.
Of course you have to remember to head home BEFORE rush hour.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I stayed home and worked on guitars. The parts that sucked a) no pay ie self employed b) my sander died and I couldn't return it


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i spent the weekend in montreal.

visiting family.

:smilie_flagge17:

-dh


----------

